# Travel Warning: “Indonesia The Dangerously Beautiful ”



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*"INDONESIA THE DANGEROUSLY BEAUTIFUL"​**It's more than any tourism brands, this is Indonesia, the dangerously beautiful*

​
*Welcome to Indonesia​*

*Get the Visa! Take your own passport and let's explore the beauty of Indonesia*

​
*Bali* - The world best island for 7 years by Travel + Leisure magazine 
*Ubud* in Bali Island - The best Asian city 2009 by Condé Nast Traveler magazine​


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mount Rinjani*

Location: West Nusa Tenggara province.



Mount Rinjani, Lombok's highest peak ( 3726 m asl or 12,200 ft. ), draws religious pilgrim and adventure tourist alike. its crater frames a lake, which is 5 miles wide and known as segara anak, which means the lake of child. this crater also contains an active volcano, Gunung Baru.

Gunung Rinjani National Park lies within the major transition zone (Wallaceae) where the flora and fauna of South East Asia makes a dramatic transition into that which is typical of Australasia. The Park has a rich variety of plants and animals, although they can be hard to spot due to the terrain and rainforest cover.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mount Bromo*

Location: East Java Province



Beautiful volcanoes in Indonesia. It is located in Tengger, in East Java. Mount Bromo is one of two volcanoes that were created following a massive eruption which created an enormous caldera in which are the active Mount Bromo and the non-active Mount Batok. The caldera has seen been filled with grey sands, and is called Laut Pasir or Sand Sea. Trekkers walk through this expanse on their way to Mount Bromo. The scenery is reminiscent of earth in its primeval age or a moonscape. This is more so when a layer of mist carpets the caldera floor.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ijen Crater *

Location: East Java province.



Ijen Crater is the biggest crater lake in Java. The sulfur crater lake lies between a natural dams of deeply etched rock. It is 200 meters deep and contains about 36million cubic meters of steaming acid water, shrouded in a smelling swirling sulfur cloud. Inside the crater the different color and size of stones are found. Indeed the crater of Ijen is beautiful garden of stone as well.

The view of sulfur miners who climb and go down to the crater is also amazing. A man puts about 10 kg of yellowish stone in to his basket, before he descends the mountain slope to sell his load, carrying the same basket, going in the same direction, digging the same mineral. It is the natural picture that can be seen everyday.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lake Toba*

Location: North Sumatra Province



New7Wonders of Nature Lake Toba is the largest volcanic lake in the world. At 100 km long and 30 km wide, measuring 505 m at its deepest point, it is situated in the middle of the northern part of the Indonesian island of Sumatra. Surrounded by tall mountains, it cradles the large island of Samosir in its middle.

courtesy image by: Budie Herfian


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Komodo National Park*
new 7 wonders of nature finalist

Location: East Nusa Tenggara province.



Indonesia’s Komodo National Park includes the three larger islands Komodo, Rinca and Padar, as well as numerous smaller ones, for a total area of 1,817 square kilometers (603 square kilometers of it land). The national park was founded in 1980 to protect the Komodo dragon. Later, it was also dedicated to protecting other species, including marine animals. The islands of the national park are of volcanic origin.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Taman Sari Palace*

Location: Special Region and Sultanate province of Yogyakarta



Formerly Tamansari was a recreation garden or a resting house for the Sultan and Family. The other resting houses including Warungboto, Manukberi, Ambarbingun, and Ambarrukmo functioned for the vacation and meditation for the royal family. The other function is used as hiding place for royal family to defend against the enemy assault. Tamansari is located about 2 km south of Yogyakarta Palace. Built by Portuguese architect in European aquatic construction adorned with Javanese Symbolize ornaments.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Carstensz Pyramid*

Location: Papua province



Carstensz Pyramid is on the island of New Guinea, the world's third largest island, in the province of Papua (formerly Irian Jaya), a remote corner of Indonesia. This is the highest peak in the Australasian continent and often the most difficult to gain access to of the seven summits. The climb itself involves fifth class rock climbing on a beautiful limestone summit ridge to gain the 16,023 foot/4,884 meter summit. Carstensz Pyramid is the highest peak in the Surinam mountain range that transects the island and sits next to the glaciated Ngapulu Jaya. The views looking over the jungle and beyond to the blue Pacific Ocean from the summit of this mysterious mountain are a rare and very special experience.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Borobudur Temple*

Location: Central Java province



The Borobodur Temple complex is one of the greatest monuments in the world. It is of uncertain age, but thought to have been built between the end of the seventh and beginning of the eighth century A.D. For about a century and a half it was the spiritual centre of Buddhism in Java, then it was lost until its rediscovery in the eighteenth century.

The structure, composed of 55,000 square meters of lava-rock is erected on a hill in the form of a stepped-pyramid of six rectangular storeys, three circular terraces and a central stupa forming the summit. The whole structure is in the form of a lotus, the sacred flower of Buddha.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Raja Ampat Marine Park*

Location: West Papua province



The Raja Ampat, or “Four Kings,” archipelago encompasses more than 9.8 million acres of land and sea off the northwestern tip of Indonesia’s West Papua Province. Located in the Coral Triangle, the heart of the world’s coral reef biodiversity, the seas around Raja Ampat possibly hold the richest variety of species in the world.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Regatta Hotel*

Location: Special Region and Capital of Great Jakarta



Unique structures designed to perfection are a visual pleasure;the Regatta Hotel in Jakarta is one such architectural marvel. The aerodynamically shaped 5-star hotel, follows a nautical theme representing a ‘lighthouse’ and ten apartment towers representing tall ships dot its surroundings overlooking the Java Sea. The Regatta Jakarta (meaning boat race) sits on 11 hectares of prime waterfront reclaimed land as with the Burj and upon full completion in three phases will have 10 towers and a landmark five-star hotel which will be a new icon for Jakarta.

The complex is built on North Jakarta that directly borders the sea, inside an upscale residential area, aptly called Pantai Mutiara (Pearl Beach). All houses here are built on Jakarta's first reclaimed land a few decades ago.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bunaken Island*

Location: North Sulawesi Province 



Bunaken island is an area of 8.08 km ² in the Bay of Manado, which is located in the north island of Sulawesi, Indonesia. This island is part of the city of Manado, the provincial capital of North Sulawesi, Indonesia. Around the island of Bunaken Bunaken marine park there which is part of National Park Marine Manado Tua. This marine park has a marine biodiversity one of the highest in the world.

Bunaken National Park, is one of the city of Manado to become the world tourism in 2010 because of Bunaken is recognized as one of the top marine parks worldwide. The administrative area is still included in Bunaken Manado area.


----------



## aseania (Oct 13, 2009)

samuel89 said:


> *Raja Ampat Marine Park*
> 
> Location: Raja Ampat Islands, West Papua province ("head of Bird" peninsular of Western New Guinea Island)
> 
> ...


emmm....reminds me of Halong Bay...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

aseania said:


> emmm....reminds me of Halong Bay...


Halong bay in Vietnam and Koh Phi Phi in Thailand. Indonesia government doesn't promote this place as well as Halong bay and Koh Phi Phi. It will be the rival of those places when our government promote this place and develop it as tourist destination seriously


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Suramadu Bridge*

Location: East Java province 



This is the new destination place for tourism in Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia. Suramadu bridge is the longest bridge in Indonesia right now. Suramadu Bridge is a bridge across the Madura Strait, connecting the island of Java (in Surabaya) and the island of Madura. Beside of give an advantages progress in east java, Suramadu bridge is also become the new tourism icon of Indonesia especially Surabaya-East Java.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Dreamland Beach*

Location: Bali province



Dreamland Beach is a tourist place located south of Bali in the area called Pecatu. Dreamland beach surrounded by cliffs towering, rock and surrounded by a fairly large around the beach. This beach location is in the complex Pecatu Graha Bali (Kuta Golf Links Resort) which is about 30 minutes from Kuta beach.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lok Baintain Floating Market*

Location: South Kalimantan province



Floating Market is one of market place that can found in South of Kalimantan. But, this market is unique and very – very unique because all of the transaction to do in the boat that found of that river. The floating market was the traditional market available since long ago and was the reflection of the culture of the Series of the person's river. The again typical market was unique this the place carried out the transaction on water by using the big boat and small that arrived from various corners.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gede Pangrango National Park*

Location: West Java province



Since the 19th century, the Gede-Pangrango area has been a living laboratory for researchers. The trail on the south-eastern slopes was found by Sir Thomas Raffles in 1811, although the earliest recorded climb of Mount Gede was by C.G.C. Reinwardt in 1819.

Among many points of interest in the park, Bodogol Conservation Education Center offers wide variety of interests. Hanging twenty-five meters above ground, a canopied walkway is one of the park’s best attraction although extra precaution should be taken at several points in which the walkway’s condition has deteriorated.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Prambanan Temple*

Location: Central Java province



The Prambanan temple is the biggest and a most beautiful Hindu temple about 20 minutes from Yogyakarta city. This magnificent Shivaite temple derives its name from the village where it is located. Locally known as the Loro Jongrang temple, or the temple of the "Slender Virgin" it is reputed to be the biggest and most beautiful Hindu Temple in Indonesia.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Kuta Beach*

Location: Bali province



Kuta beach is one of the first favorite beaches discovered by tourist. Coconut trees line the sand beach as far as the eyes can see towards the north stopped by the runway of Denpasar's airport far in the west. The sunset in Kuta is most breathtaking. On the south, the beach is fenced by the airport's runway, which gives the visitors a breathtaking landing experience. Kuta Beach bustles with tourists' vendors and locals. It's the most popular beach in Bali and the island's number one party zone.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Tanjung Puting*

Location: Central Kalimantan province



Tanjung Puting is one of the natural wonders of the world! You may not believe this after you have been there only one day or two days or three days, but after the fourth or fifth day something happens. You are captivated completely by the purity of the air, the openness of the night sky with the most remarkable view of the Milky Way, the magnificence and dignity of the gentle orangutans, the thundering downpours that instantly cool the air, and the clarity of the brilliant crimson sunsets. Tanjung Puting is the largest and most diverse protected example of extensive coastal tropical heath and peat swamp forest which used to cover much of southern Borneo.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Uluwatu*

Location: Bali province 



This is the most spectacular temple on the island of Bali. The inner sanctum of the pura is perched majestically on the edge of a steep cliff that towers above the legendary surf breaks of southern Bali. Pura Luhur Uluwatu is regarded as one of the six most important temples in Bali (along with Pura Besakih, of course!). Its location on the south westernmost precinct of this magical island guards the Balinese from the evil spirit of the ocean.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Belitung Island*

Location: Bangka & Belitung Islands province.



An island with beautiful beaches, unique landscape, purely white sand bay, artistic granite boulders and crystal clear sea water, accompanied by hundreds of small islands surrounding. We present hundreds of Belitung's photos. Belitung is one of the best and unique beach in Indonesia for your holiday destination. For more photos:http://www.belitungisland.com/


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Dunia Fantasi (Fantasy World Theme Park)*

Location: Special Region and Capital of Great Jakarta



Dunia Fantasi is Jakarta's own theme park with over forty main rides and attractions. The theme park is divided into eight regions, Indonesia, Jakarta, Asia, Eropa (Europe), Amerika (America), Yunani (Greece), Hikayat (Fantasy) and Balada Kera (Monkey Parody). The theme park have comply with international standards through ISO 9001:2000 certification.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lake Maninjau*

Location: West Sumatra province



Meninjau Lake is a Crater Lake renowned for its scenery and remote beauty. Visitors can rent canoes and motorboat at the lakeshore. To the east of Padangpanjang, Batusankar we can see the Splendidly restores palace, with its wonderful carved and painted facades. Balimbing village have many traditional Minang houses.


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't wait to see this places.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

What an amazingly beautiful yet "DANGEROUS" place!
I want to vist Indonesia soon!!




:horse:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

FazilLanka said:


> I can't wait to see this places.


are you ready? get the Visa and take your passport. It's time to visit Indonesia:cheers:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Juan Pilgrim said:


> What an amazingly beautiful yet "DANGEROUS" place!
> I want to vist Indonesia soon!!
> 
> 
> ...


are you dare to explore Indonesia? it's very "dangerous" even you dont want go home after visit Indonesia:lol:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sempu Island*

Location: East Java province



Sempu Island, a naturally preserved island with untouched wildlife 
This island is 30 km away from Malang, East Java. 10 minutes ride from Sendang Biru, a fishermen village. Very beautiful island surrounded by sea. To get to the beach takes an hour walk through the pledge. The water is green-blue, with lots of corals, reefs, and antique fish.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bantimurung*

Location: South Sulawesi province



The National Park is well known for its butterflies. The best time to see the butterflies is during the sunny days. In Bantimurung you can even see an exciting waterfall or you can take a bath in the river. The location of the National Park is very favourable, because it takes only about 30 minutes car ride from the absolutely new "Sultan Hasanuddin" International Airport.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sea World*

Location: Special Region and Capital of Great Jakarta



This Gigantic aquarium exhibits over 5,000 types of tropical species from Indonesia’s beautiful oceans and beyond. Sea world is the biggest sea-aquarium in the Far East. Stroll through “Freshwater World” or have a journey to the bottom of the sea at “Micro World”. The “Touch Pool” allow you to feel the marine life. Movies about the under water world are regularly screened.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lengkuas Island*

Location: Bangka & Belitung province.



Lengkuas Island is well known for its old lighthouse which was built in 1882 by the Hollad Colony Goverment. Lengkuas Island is an island off shore of tanjung Kelayang beach. We can see bigger and smallers rock under the sea water. At the east side of lengkuas island we can find Batu Malang Gede Island. This Island has very charming sceneries nad it is suitable for diving, fishing nad science research. We will enjoy very beautiful sceneriesof under sea garden with its inhabitants like various kinds of colorful fishes swim around coral.

courtesy photos by: Hanif


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lake Kelimutu*

Location: East Nusa Tenggara Province



Kelimutu is the name of a long extinct volcano that has become commonly excepted as one the most wonderful and fascinating natural sight in the whole Indonesian archipelago. Its distinct feature is the three huge colored lakes at the top. The largest of which is a bright turquoise, a close by green lake and slightly further away a black lake.The colorization effect are caused from minerals in the water. Over time the colors change. The locals believe that when someone dies the spirit goes to one of the lakes


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Cukang Taneuh (Green Canyon)*

Location: West Java province



Green Canyon is a river-cave-waterfall unique travel spot located at 31 km south of Pangandaran. The real name is Cukang Taneuh, Green Canyon itself called by some france tourist when they first visit at 1993. Green Canyon is part of Cijulang River that goes through a cave full of stalactites and stalagmites surrounded by two beautiful green hills. Boat to green canyon can be rented at the Ciseureuh dock to reach this area.


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

STUNNING!


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

kuquito said:


> STUNNING!


thank you so much..


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mount Papandayan*

Location: West Java province



A visit to Mt. Papandayan is one of the most spectacular outings to an active volcano you can make. Golden sulphur crystals, hissing steam, boiling mud and water, blue and black creeks, all set in a large crater with a commanding view over the Garut Plain


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Krakatoa* 

Location: Sunda strait, Lampung province



The Krakatau Island or Krakatoa are part of the Ujung Kulon National Park, to anyone interested in natural proses, Krakatau or Krakatoa is one of the most fascinating areas in the world. The cataclysmic eruption of 1883 captures


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Baliem Valley*

Location: Papua province



The Valley remains one of the last places on the face of the Earth where people continue living in semi-Neolithic circumstances. Upon the spectacular approach by air, the tourists will notice the total isolation of the area. Sealed of the rest of the world by mighty mountain walls and without any roads leading from the coast to the inner region, the Valley keeps its own secrets.


----------

